# What size trailer can I pull behind my 4-wheeler?



## lswoody (Nov 10, 2005)

What's the max. size utility trailer that I can pull behind my Suzuki 300 2wd atv? I have one good size hill that has about a 30 degree angle.  I know to not go straight up it but to go at an angle. Will have possible one or two 12' ladder stands on it. The stands will be made of treated 2x4's. The other places I hunt have some small hills but nothing much more than gentle rolling hills. Would a 6'x10' be too much? or should I stay with a 6'x8'? Iwant to stick with a 6' wide trailer So I can take my 4 wheeler and a couple of stands along. But I could get buy with a 5' wide trailer  if I had to. Thanks, Scott Woody


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 10, 2005)

As long as you don't have any trees or other obstacles in the way either size trailers mentioned should be OK.  The weight that you place on them would be the most contributing factor when it comes to pulling hills with your 4-wheeler.  A couple ladder stands and so forth shouldn't be a problem though.

I prefer a 10 footer because I like to have a chest mounted on the front to store gear in.  With a large ATV an 8 footer may be to short to accomadate a chest.  Just something to consider.


----------



## lswoody (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Huntnnut!!!!!! I will get the 10'er. Thanks for the info on the chest. I didn't think of that. That will help. Thanks, Scott Woody


----------



## UGA hunter (Nov 11, 2005)

If you're wondering about power-wise, my friend and I used to pull jetskis with his Suzuki 250 and Honda 250 to the boat ramp a mile from his house running wide open. He also hooked his big center console ski boat up to it once or twice but that was running a little slower.


----------



## Sea Fox (Nov 13, 2005)

I opted fro the 5x8 Hardee built, with a wire mesh bottom and a single bar toung.  The A-frame models I found hit my back tires to easily since tha ball was resessed between the back tires and added weight. I have a Honda Rancher 350 and I put a 150QT cooler in front of the four wheeler sometimes. I also went to heavier straps and put one strait in front and one strait in back, It seems to hold better than one off each corner.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Nov 16, 2005)

we've pulled a car hauler behind ours before...it all depends on terrain. i would say try to stick to 5x8 or smaller, though.


----------

